# Re-issue of Passport



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all,

Recently i got my re-issued passport. Now how can i provide the updated details to immigration department? i had logged an online application....

any help would be appreciated...........


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

mohit2903 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Recently i got my re-issued passport. Now how can i provide the updated details to immigration department? i had logged an online application....
> 
> any help would be appreciated...........


have you tried contacting them?
On evisa status enquiry form, there's an option to contact dept.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

fill the change of circumstances form, put in your new passport details and thats it..


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> fill the change of circumstances form, put in your new passport details and thats it..


Looks like I'll be doing same in few days. So Should One for wait for CO or just upload new details


----------

